# Getting my feet wet...



## T_Baggins (Sep 21, 2016)

So I am starting my first ever batch with 20 lbs of local wildflower honey and distilled water to 5 gallons. OG 1.140 at I'm guessing somewhere around less than 75F. Used K meta for insurance. I will be pitching EC-1118 tomorrow.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi...

Is it to late to use spring water in place of the distilled water? I believe most folks would recommend spring water over distilled water but I could be wrong.


----------



## T_Baggins (Sep 21, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Hi...
> 
> Is it to late to use spring water in place of the distilled water? I believe most folks would recommend spring water over distilled water but I could be wrong.



Spring water is not available around here, and "spring water" from the grocery isn't guaranteed to be anything. There is only two places on earth that would trust, one is 600 miles away and the other is over 1000.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 22, 2016)

T_Baggins said:


> Spring water is not available around here, and "spring water" from the grocery isn't guaranteed to be anything. There is only two places on earth that would trust, one is 600 miles away and the other is over 1000.



Are you from Australia? 

Think I would have gone with the spring water from the grocery store. That's what I use and I know the same is for many other hobby wine makers.


----------



## salcoco (Sep 22, 2016)

regular tap water will work let it sit for about 12 hours to let the chlorine to dissipate. the minerals in this water are beneficial to the yeast.


----------



## T_Baggins (Sep 22, 2016)

well it's already too late from the first post, I'll take my chances and learn I guess. I will drop in a few banana slices, it will be ok. 

Ayway.... not all of the sugar was dissolved yesterday, OG rose to 1.151 @ 75F


----------



## T_Baggins (Sep 22, 2016)

salcoco said:


> regular tap water will work let it sit for about 12 hours to let the chlorine to dissipate. the minerals in this water are beneficial to the yeast.



Yes, I have used tap water in all of my other wines.
I just wanted to try something a little different. And yes
the chlorine does dissipate, but the flouride does not.


----------



## T_Baggins (Sep 22, 2016)

what if I crushed and added a couple multi vitamin tablets that have calcium, magnesium, and such?


----------



## bkisel (Sep 22, 2016)

T_Baggins said:


> what if I crushed and added a couple multi vitamin tablets that have calcium, magnesium, and such?



Very interesting. Never thought of that but think it just might help having used distilled water.


----------



## T_Baggins (Sep 23, 2016)

temps down to 65F


----------



## T_Baggins (Sep 24, 2016)

62F................


----------



## T_Baggins (Sep 27, 2016)

Noticeable fermentation begun...fitted airlock. 62F holding steady.


----------



## T_Baggins (Nov 12, 2016)

So how long does mead _usually_ take to ferment? 

It's been 7 weeks and I'm only at 50% of my goal and has slowed
quite a bit.


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 12, 2016)

Are you adding nutrient (organic nitrogen, for example)? Honey is notoriously short of the nutrients that yeast need. Can you add DAP or Fermaid K or O? You can supply nutrients by boiling a tablespoon of bread yeast in a quarter cup of water and adding that when the solution has cooled. 
Honey has no chemical buffers so the pH can drop precipitously low and that can inhibit or stall fermentation. Do you have any way to measure the pH? You may want to add a small quantity of K-carbonate. Add too much and you will be drinking liquid chalk.


----------



## T_Baggins (Nov 12, 2016)

well, no, not lately...I initially added yeast hulls and half a banana.
Today I gave it a dose of energizer and a couple multi vitamins.
I expected a geyser (like when I made strawberry) but nothing.
I guess, like you say if there's no nutrient maybe the yeast quit.

No I don't have any ph testing gear...I suppose I could get some dip
strips from the pharmacy?


----------



## Arne (Nov 15, 2016)

So. what is yourS.G. now?


----------



## T_Baggins (Nov 17, 2016)

as of the 12th it was around 1.070...

I finally got some nutrient but that hasn't sparked any new ferments
to speak of. I still haven't done ph test yet...if I have to adjust ph, will I also have to re-pitch yeast or should it take off again on its own?


----------



## Johnd (Nov 17, 2016)

T_Baggins said:


> as of the 12th it was around 1.070...
> 
> I finally got some nutrient but that hasn't sparked any new ferments
> to speak of. I still haven't done ph test yet...if I have to adjust ph, will I also have to re-pitch yeast or should it take off again on its own?



Going back in the thread, your temps are reported in the 62F - 65F range, which will create extremely slow fermentation speed. Before you try anything else, get the temps up into the mid 70's, that should do the trick for you...


----------



## Arne (Nov 18, 2016)

You started out with 1.151 s.g. Depending on your yeast, it might be fermented out, that is, the alcohol is high enough to kill off the yeast. Check how much alcohol the yeast will tolerate, do the math to see how much alcohol you have in the wine. Arne.


----------



## T_Baggins (Nov 18, 2016)

Arne said:


> You started out with 1.151 s.g. Depending on your yeast, it might be fermented out, that is, the alcohol is high enough to kill off the yeast. Check how much alcohol the yeast will tolerate, do the math to see how much alcohol you have in the wine. Arne.



I only use EC 1118...no chance.


----------



## T_Baggins (Dec 9, 2016)

well, I got a digital ph meter. It reads 3.68 , which, according to everything I've read is pretty much on target. I've gone back to suspecting nutrient levels etc. I don't have the fancy brand name crap y'all got, I got the generic LDcarlson stuff. It doesn't make much sense though, I have "nutrient" and "energizer" but both seem to have the same ingredients in unknown quantities. One has urea and dap, the other has dap,yeast hulls, mag sulph, and B complex.
Everyone talks about balance... How can I balance it if I use "proper" doses of each? I don't know. I have probably already ruined it when I added a multivitamin pill! Anyway, I just eyeballed a little from each bottle and repitched EC1118. 
BTW, the airlock has been steadily bubbling the last few weeks, but maybe only 1 bubble every minute or two, must just be degassing?
SG is still only 1.070...


----------

